# Requirements for Guarantee as provided by support



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of confusion about how the guarantees work. I emailed support for answers. i copied some questions from other threads

1. does 5 trips in 1 hour cover you for 5 hours? -- Yes

2. From what I'm gathering, you need to be online for 50 minutes to qualify for the guarantee, but to get 100% of the guarantee you need to be online for 100% of the minutes. So if you were off line for 6 to 8 minutes of every hour, your guarantee will only be about 87 to 90% of what you are expecting. --- no thats not how it works, its all or nothing

3. I'm also hearing that if you went 61 minutes between the time stamp of trips you took, then that specific 60 minutes of zero trips is NOT a guaranteed hour. I'm not sure I believe that one, but I wouldn't put it past Uber to do. --- If you have enough trips overall then that hour will be covered

4. Further my big concern is over this requirement "Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked"
In using the word 'Every' they imply that if someone drives for 6 hours and goes off line longer then 10 minutes for one of those 6 hours, the driver looses all guarantee. --- No, you only lose the one hour that you went under the 50 min mark

5. If you worked for 6 hours in a given period but only received 5 fares would you still qualify for 5 hours of guaranteed pay because you averaged 1 fare per hour for 5 of those 6 hours? --- _NO YOU WOULD NOT QUALIFY BECAUSE YOU WOULD NOT BE AVERAGING 1 TRIP PER HOUR

6-7 = 1 fare
7-8 = 0 fares
8-9 break (offline)
9-10 = 2 fares 
10-11 = 1 fare

The above example qualifies for 4 hours or guaranteed pay_

ALSO

--- passenger no shows do not count towards your trip total

---any driver cancellation (other than passenger no show) counts against your acceptance rate

--- If you let a request roll and it immediately comes back to you a second time and you let it roll again it counts as 2 hits against your acceptance rating

_My email response to support to question #5 above:_

_This only encourages driver to stop driving when they have the trips they need. It means staying online longer to try to get more fares can actually hurt you badly by disqualifying all the work you've done in that period. it encourages gaming the system. If you worked 5 hours and 5 min and received 5 fares you don't qualify but if you were to stop 5 min earlier you do...makes no sense

I also ended the email with the following:

It would help if Uber was transparent about these guarantees and gave us all this information from the start
_


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

The shame of it is that we do not have enough confidence in our "partners" to be straightforward, that we would even question what the terms are.

The first time I read them, I read them the way support says they read. But because of the way these guys operate, you sit there and try an find the hidden surprise, even if there is not one. And I made the same argument about being punished for working more hours if you don't have the pings to qualify. It happened to me last week. Had two in two hours then none for the third hour and one in the fourth and none in the fifth. I could have quit after two hours and walked with $32.00 gross but worked 4.5 hours for 27.50 gross. Get your rides early and go to a bar on the edge of the service area and drink the rest of the night on Uber.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

What you guys don't understand is it's not a hourly thing or daily thing. They compile everything for the week.

So if you do 5 hours on Monday and do five trips and book $20 and then Tuesday you work 5 hours and book $200 Monday's guarantee washes out

So doing surge calls can hurt your pay because uber averages all the hours online during the week with the number of trips and the actual amount booked. So if you get a long trip you get screwed. You actually lose money

More uber lies as usual


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> What you guys don't understand is it's not a hourly thing or daily thing. They compile everything for the week.
> 
> So if you do 5 hours on Monday and do five trips and book $20 and then Tuesday you work 5 hours and book $200 Monday's guarantee washes out
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!

Say you worked 10 AM to 2 PM on Wednesday and did four $4 fares. So you've got $35.20 guaranteed on your check, right?

But then you logon on Saturday at 2 AM and get a $54 fare. You think "Awesome! I'm getting $42.40 for that fare plus $35.20 for what I did on Wednesday!".

Ummmmm.... sorry, but given this Uber math your check will only be $52.00 ($42.40 + $9.60 for the four $4 fares). When you earned more than the guarantee in one hour or one day, the excess covers the hours/days where you earned less than the guarantee.

That $54 fare only gained you $16.80 above what you already had guaranteed from Wednesday.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

That's why I'm working from my couch for the rest of guarantee. I can get at least 1 crappy fare per hour, not turn off my app and watch TV. Today I spent less than a gallon of gas and put less than 30 miles. Covered guarantee for all 6 hours online. Drove for a total of maybe 2 total hours if that. Tomorrow I'll do the same watch football give a ride and back to football.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Basically it's better to have to a friend a order you and don't drive. Just sit and get the guarantee at peak time of $26 dollars At .14 cents a minute you can make money doing nothing


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Spanky said:


> That's why I'm working from my couch for the rest of guarantee. I can get at least 1 crappy fare per hour, not turn off my app and watch TV. Today I spent less than a gallon of gas and put less than 30 miles. Covered guarantee for all 6 hours online. Drove for a total of maybe 2 total hours if that. Tomorrow I'll do the same watch football give a ride and back to football.


*There's an app for that*!


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes the fares are averaged per week which means long trips only hurt you because you spend more on gas.

Surge fares don't hurt you but they also don't help unless you exceed the guarantee over a week period..which is impossible at these rates

It's funny because Uber has it both ways..even if you work less than 50 min but exceed the guarantee in that time those fares are still averaged in to your weekly total but of coarse work less by 1 min and those hours don't get the guarantee

The acceptance rating is per guarantee period not per week which means there are chances to be excluded each day..doesn't matter if you get over 90 percent for the week you could still not qualify for any guarantee. 

Basically all the requirements are hourly but the guarantees are not whether you meet the requirements or not.

It's a system designed to pay out as little as possible


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

So... what this really all boils down to is that the high "grossing" drivers (If I can use that term) are actually the ones who are subsidizing the other drivers who aren't doing that well for whatever reason. 
Essentially, it's just like income taxes.... the top 50% or earners pay 93% of the taxes and the bottom 50% pay 3%. 
But who gets the benefits.


----------



## lukebro22 (Jan 13, 2015)

I was told driver cancels do not count against acceptance rates and my pay from last week confirms that.


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

John Mckiernan said:


> The acceptance rating is per guarantee period not per week which means there are chances to be excluded each day..doesn't matter if you get over 90 percent for the week you could still not qualify for any guarantee.


What is the guarantee period? It's not the same as the week period?


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

The guarantee periods are in the emais from uber

6 am - 5 pm daily
5 pm - 3 am Fri and Sat and so on

Each period resets


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

If driver cancels didn't affect acceptance rates evey one would cancel all their rides after they reached 1 per hour. Youre only losing money on them


----------



## lukebro22 (Jan 13, 2015)

John Mckiernan said:


> If driver cancels didn't affect acceptance rates evey one would cancel all their rides after they reached 1 per hour. Youre only losing money on them


Well I don't know what to tell you, I did 12 trips in 10 hours and cancelled 2. That's 12/14 acceptance = 85.7% ny your guidelines and was awarded my guarantee.


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

lukebro22 said:


> Well I don't know what to tell you, I did 12 trips in 10 hours and cancelled 2. That's 12/14 acceptance = 85.7% ny your guidelines and was awarded my guarantee.


Were either of those cancels passenger no shows?


----------



## lukebro22 (Jan 13, 2015)

no, one rider request and one wrong address.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

lukebro22 said:


> Well I don't know what to tell you, I did 12 trips in 10 hours and cancelled 2. That's 12/14 acceptance = 85.7% ny your guidelines and was awarded my guarantee.


This is my experience as well. On Saturday, January 10th, I did 12 runs in 10 hours, did not accept one request, and I also canceled a request and selected "wrong address". That's 12/14 for me too, and I got paid the guarantee.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

So if I've got several rides in the "bank" to make several more of hours of guarantee money, all I have to do is turn my phone on for a couple of hours to make $12 off-peak money (less 20%)?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Mazda3 said:


> So if I've got several rides in the "bank" to make several more of hours of guarantee money, all I have to do is turn my phone on for a couple of hours to make $12 off-peak money (less 80%)?


According to some emails from CSRs, yes.

According to some emails from other CSRs, no.

Glad I could clear that up for you, and welcome to "Being Uber".


----------



## uber559 (Dec 25, 2014)

so lets say you get a surge rate ride for 10 min cant you just log off and lets say the log on and trip was on a 35 min time frame before u met the 50 min mark for guarantee should u be locked in for that surge payout and lets say you log back in on a new hour


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> Say you worked 10 AM to 2 PM on Wednesday and did four $4 fares. So you've got $35.20 guaranteed on your check, right?
> 
> ...


exactly, they are topping your pay out.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> So... what this really all boils down to is that the high "grossing" drivers (If I can use that term) are actually the ones who are subsidizing the other drivers who aren't doing that well for whatever reason.
> Essentially, it's just like income taxes.... the top 50% or earners pay 93% of the taxes and the bottom 50% pay 3%.
> But who gets the benefits.


stupid


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

here in columbus if you go 1 hour without a request say 2:24 to 3:26 that is 1 hour you will not receive the guarantee


----------



## uber559 (Dec 25, 2014)

last night i been had about 5 fares and they were about each one hour but what i did was log off evey hour to get that gurantee for one i set my timer on my phone luckily the pings were within the hour so that way i dont end up with 2 hours loggged on with only 1 pax or say i get ping for a pax that was far i would still have my locked in gurantee hope that shit works


----------

